# Mud omg mud



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

The other day, we had a TON of rain. Their dog pen is located out the back door and because it was like 5am and I didn't feel like hopping to get dressed to stand out in the rain and mud with them, I let them do their thing and I went to bed...HAHAHA Big mistake. Look how filthy they are! They came barreling in the house, splattering mud all over the stove, fridge, counters, cupboards, all over the sides and backs of both couches, and I had deep dark mud prints on my tan carpet. That was one huge mess to clean up!!! But they had fun!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

WOW!! Those are some nice looking dogs... mud and all! LOL! I must say, I don't think I would have ever actually left my dogs outside when it was raining. But then again I also don't like to have to clean up that kind of a mess!!  You are a braver person then I! lol! It is nice to know that they had fun while you were sleeping!!


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Haha they have this enormous dog house we built them. It's insulated and everything with a canvas door flap. They're treated like pretty much royalty so I know that I can leave them fenced and go if I need to or in that case, wanted to sleep passed 5am without getting wet myself! lol


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Okay I know that my eyesight is not the best, but I have to say love the pics of your dogs, but I can't see the mud. Maybe it is just my glasses?? Maybe I need a bigger picture? I wouldn't take my dogs out at 5am, mine don't go out until I can see without lights on in the morning. it is about 7am now, but after the time change of course it will be earlier. I am usually up by 6 lately, 5:30 and they have to wait for light.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

If I make Mako wait for it to be light enough outside, he poops and pees by the door. So to avoid that, I just let them out.


----------

